# Nording Signature freehand



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Since this forum seems to be digging the Nording Signature, I thought I'd review mine.










Appearance: Well, it looks kind of like a workhorse from a distance, but don't forget that each one is unique, based on the block of briar used. Also, keep in mind that they darken as they're smoked, which means you might not see the grain at first, but don't worry, it's there, and one day it'll just pop.

Engineering: Beautifully, made pipe on the inside as well. The large bowl makes it ideal for English tobaccos (although it can handle anything), and the stem is small, comfortable and durable. I have trouble getting a pipe cleaner into the bowl, but so far that hasn't interrupted my enjoyment of the pipe.

Smoking performance: Cool, dry and easy to smoke, which is more than I can say for some of my more expensive pipes.

Overall impressions: When I first got this pipe, I was head over heels with it, but those emotions were soon replaced with my love affair with fancy high-end pipes. I still love the beautifully-carved high-dollar works of art, but I've come again to appreciate the Nording and the idea that sometimes the briar knows better how best to make it a pipe. If you haven't gotten one yet, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Great review, but darn you for adding to the stuff that I want to buy! lol


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great review Tom! I have the same pipe...but have yet to smoke mine. As soon as I get my Boars Nest (AKA Man Cave) completed...I can't wait to break it in!

Thanks for the review!!! Very informative!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet. I know nothing about pipes, but i really like the look of that piece.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

You're freaking killing me Tommy!!! First Bob (trilo) is talking about these in chat saying he's gonna get one -- Now you go and post this review and ask "What are we waiting for"???? Aye Yye yi - I'm gonna end up divorced.

Nice review though BTW! :clap2:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay so what are you guys waiting for??? :lol:


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmmmmm....what am I waiting for? The Nording I have feels so comfortable in my hand when smoking due to the unique shape. I love the natural briar and will get one as soon as I find one that feels as good. I know it will smoke great.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

I never realized that Nording pipes were great pipes. Back in the winter of 2001 just before christmas I stopped in a Cigar/pipe shop in Madison Connecticut were Erik was doing promotional appearance for his pipes. I was lucky enough to purchase one of three pipes that he made on site. The pipe was of the beauty of his signature series. I bought the pipe as a Christmas gift for my father. To this day, my father says it is one of the best smoking pipes he has ever had. My father even said it is in the same catagory as the Peterson Pipe my grandfather gave to him when we immigrated to this country from Scotland in 1973. I am glad I spent the 150 on a one of a kind pipe.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great review, Tommy! I feel exactly the same about my Sig Freehand... What I love about mine is that Erik carved a very comfortable thumbrest (on the upper-mid left of the bowl) and a pointer finger rest (along the lower right side of the bowl) into mine. It would be totally wasted on someone who holds their pipe with their right hand, and if you don't pay attention you just think it's a funky part of the already funky design - but it's totally functional.

I've also dedicated mine to Latakia mixtures. It's a great smoker!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Great review, Tom!

I have to say, the Danes make great pipes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate you Tommy! You put an idea in my head, and now look what you made me do!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/305856-darnit-tommy.html#post3497550


----------

